
Blodwen: A prototype successor to Idris - espeed
https://github.com/edwinb/Blodwen
======
espeed
Last week on the Idris mailing list Marimuthu posted a message announcing he
has succeeded in compiling a new JVM backend, which means that Blowden (Idris
2) can now run on the JVM. The new code is now on GitHub...

[https://github.com/mmhelloworld/Blodwen/releases](https://github.com/mmhelloworld/Blodwen/releases)

